# customer service



## ivo2mon (Jan 12, 2013)

What are the thoughts on shopping for wood and supplies? I am totally frustrated by the customer service at the local woodcraft store. There is only one guy there who is willing to help. Snooty, condensing, and belitting seem to be the order of the day. Today I spent $70 on wood and the owner just starred at me, not even a thank you. Any good online wood sites?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Have you checked out Woodbarter.com?


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I hate that. Seems to happen a lot in high end stores. I use gvwp.net they have good prices and I have always gotten good service.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep. Happens in almost every woodcraft I've been to. Unbelievable! Customer service is huge to me. I now only by from woodcraft if I have to. What's with that? Anyone else get that?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The WC here in Columbus is the same way. I love that store but the service there is horrible. If you ask them a question about anything they act like you are suddenly beneath them. I got the same service from them the day I spent $600 in thier store on a new planer. I only go there when I cant wait for something to be shipped to me.

On a positive note, I saw an add on CL for a local WWing store for sale. Theres only 2 WWing stores in town so based on the add, I'm gonna say its the WC so maybe we'll get some better management there soon.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

I was very excited when Woodcraft opened a store less than 2 miles from my house. I used to drive about an hour to another one. The new store only lasted about a year and closed overnight. The employees were just as you say at this store also. I got to thinking about who they were. I've actually met many of the folks that worked there at my local woodturning or woodworking clubs at one time or another. These guys are all legends in their own minds and look down on the mere mortals that shop at Woodcraft and ask stupid, silly questions about the tools they sell. Thats my 2 cents worth anyway, based on my personal experience.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

My local Rockler (1 of them, there are actually 2 within 1 hour from me) is that way. Terrible customer service, or hounding you like hurry up and get out of my store. My local Woodcraft is awesome! Great people who truly want to help, especially on the weekends. Most know me by sight, 1/2 by name, and a couple well enough to shoot me some crap whenever I'm there.


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

The woodcrafter store in Toledo, OH is very good. I ask a lot of silly questions and they try to help. I also lurk on Wood barter.com and have started selling some of my extra bowl Blanks. So far so good.

Dan J.


----------



## Fuddmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

I've never had a problem in the Toledo woodcraft store either the few times I've been in.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow I feel pretty lucky to have one of the few WC that has great Customer service. It's not like I'm a reg. there I don't spend a ton of money and they took the time to get me setup. Even on my first visit there they held an item for me as it was going to go on sale the next week. I told Shay, the only employee I know by name about our Mallet swap and gave me a nice piece if maple as long as I show him my completed mallet.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I hate to hear that but its more and more common these days with any type of customer service. I think people are generally more self absorbed and self centered as a whole and it often extends to their place of employment. Consumers are finding less and less need for actually dealing with customer service people and its not quite as critical for them to be helpful and cheerful....people know exactly what they want as dictated by sophisticated marketing or have googled it to death and decided what they want to pick up before entering the store. And with 'snobs', if you spend enough money there, you might be best pals after a while but at least would get their attention and a more outward display of their superiority complex. 

Another thing to keep in mind with high-end retailers.....customers are going in to spend money....money a retail associate probably doesn't have to outfit a workshop like they would prefer and they probably work at WC because they like woodworking. Ergo, a little bitterness. 

All that said, the people at the Woodcraft in San Antonio are pretty awesome. I was greeted and treated well from the first time I went there, before I became a regular customer. Things like this are usually real hit or miss though and can vary significantly from store to store.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I get great service at both the nearest Woodcraft and the nearest Rockler -- staff have always been friendly and helpful.

Ghost -- gvwp is a regular on WoodBarter.com, might even offer special deals there which don't show up on his own website.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

ivo, what kind of wood supplies are you looking for? I do turning blanks of all kind. (I'd like to think I do good deals. And I'd like to think I'm customer-friendly) I can do full-on slabs too but I never have shipped them. Not sure what area you are in but if it's wood you're looking for there are several people on here (And WB as previously mentioned) who can help.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PSDkevin said:


> Yep. Happens in almost every woodcraft I've been to. Unbelievable! Customer service is huge to me. I now only by from woodcraft if I have to. What's with that? Anyone else get that?


I don't know, my local woodcraft knows me by my first name, always let's me know about deals and sometimes calls me when they get a new shipment of goodies, I like to dig through the box of stiff they get before putting it on their shelf, but woodbarter is a good place to go if woodcraft doesn't work out..


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I hear a lot of complaining and excuses why it happens but nothing about what anyone as done about it. Me I would raise 40 kinds of hell I would bitch out the manager politely at first mind you. I have even known to all a regional manager or a corporate office while in the store. Two things happen you generally get other customers complaining also which Can bring change in policy and management. If its a franchise store the owner has to comply or lose the franchise. The longer you let people get away with crap no matter if its poor work ethic, poor customer service or some other bad habit that ruins our country the more it gets accepted as normal.

I was in HD to get a small ouster top along with a lot of other things for the house. No one was in that section. I looked around for a while then called or the manager to come back there. She tells me that the only person that does the counter ops is off for 4 days and that I would have to wait. My response was _"As a manager you should know how to do every job in the store. If you can't call another manager or store to walk you through it. If not you might as well close the whole damn store until that person gets back. I'm a very good customer and I'm here to shop now."_ It took her about 30 min on the phone to learn how to do it and place my order. I got my counter top, she learned a lesson in being a manager and I seriously doubt they will allow that situation to happen again. 

I called the manager over in Best Buy to count how many employees (7) were sitting around talking while I needed help and I thought he should know why I was walking out without buying $1500 worth of items. It was my lucky day because he was a new store manger there to improve a almost failing store. He apologized, thanked me for telling him and gave me a discount to get the sale.

I'm not just some jackass causing trouble, I've worked in management and truly believe what I preach. I believe in good customer service, good work ethics, a quality product and generally believe you do what you can to help the customers. :thumbsup:

Rant over:laughing:


----------



## Fuddmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I hear a lot of complaining and excuses why it happens but nothing about what anyone as done about it. Me I would raise 40 kinds of hell I would bitch out the manager politely at first mind you. I have even known to all a regional manager or a corporate office while in the store. Two things happen you generally get other customers complaining also which Can bring change in policy and management. If its a franchise store the owner has to comply or lose the franchise. The longer you let people get away with crap no matter if its poor work ethic, poor customer service or some other bad habit that ruins our country the more it gets accepted as normal.
> 
> I was in HD to get a small ouster top along with a lot of other things for the house. No one was in that section. I looked around for a while then called or the manager to come back there. She tells me that the only person that does the counter ops is off for 4 days and that I would have to wait. My response was "As a manager you should know how to do every job in the store. If you can't call another manager or store to walk you through it. If not you might as well close the whole damn store until that person gets back. I'm a very good customer and I'm here to shop now." It took her about 30 min on the phone to learn how to do it and place my order. I got my counter top, she learned a lesson in being a manager and I seriously doubt they will allow that situation to happen again.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you! I'm in management in retail. I think I have good customer service. My bosses tell me to make it happen!! Even if they lose money. When I go places I expect the same. I've called corporate on a lot of stores even some sister stores! I've talked to the District Manager of the autozones in my area quite a few times!!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> I hear a lot of complaining and excuses why it happens but nothing about what anyone as done about it. Me I would raise 40 kinds of hell I would bitch out the manager politely at first mind you. I have even known to all a regional manager or a corporate office while in the store. Two things happen you generally get other customers complaining also which Can bring change in policy and management. If its a franchise store the owner has to comply or lose the franchise. The longer you let people get away with crap no matter if its poor work ethic, poor customer service or some other bad habit that ruins our country the more it gets accepted as normal.
> 
> I was in HD to get a small ouster top along with a lot of other things for the house. No one was in that section. I looked around for a while then called or the manager to come back there. She tells me that the only person that does the counter ops is off for 4 days and that I would have to wait. My response was _"As a manager you should know how to do every job in the store. If you can't call another manager or store to walk you through it. If not you might as well close the whole damn store until that person gets back. I'm a very good customer and I'm here to shop now."_ It took her about 30 min on the phone to learn how to do it and place my order. I got my counter top, she learned a lesson in being a manager and I seriously doubt they will allow that situation to happen again.
> 
> ...


This is how I handle poor customer service and I have done this numerous times (most recently at a small computer store where the owner overheard and came unglued at the clerk)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/13991-my-little-rant.html

(if nothing else just read the first post I made and post 61 on page 3 which tells about the outcome)


----------



## DTM65 (Jul 16, 2012)

ivo2 said:


> What are the thoughts on shopping for wood and supplies? I am totally frustrated by the customer service at the local woodcraft store. There is only one guy there who is willing to help. Snooty, condensing, and belitting seem to be the order of the day. Today I spent $70 on wood and the owner just starred at me, not even a thank you. Any good online wood sites?



I don't have a woodcraft or a Rockler store within a hundred miles so I do most of my shopping online. I found a good place to buy lumber online, they have really good customer service. After the purchase they sent me an email a few days later wanting to know if I liked the product I received and if I would mind sharing what I made with it. The wood I received from them was excellent and that is where I buy all of my exotic woods now. The company is Bell Forrest Products.

http://www.bellforestproducts.com/

Dan


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

DTM65 said:


> I don't have a woodcraft or a Rockler store within a hundred miles so I do most of my shopping online. I found a good place to buy lumber online, they have really good customer service. After the purchase they sent me an email a few days later wanting to know if I liked the product I received and if I would mind sharing what I made with it. The wood I received from them was excellent and that is where I buy all of my exotic woods now. The company is Bell Forrest Products.
> 
> http://www.bellforestproducts.com/
> 
> Dan


I have the same problem with location. There's nothing but big box stores unless I make an all-day trip out of it. Thanks for the link to BFP. Given the prices I've been able to find, it looks like most of the furniture-building here in central Florida will be with plywood.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

The Woodcraft in Cleveland is excellent. They always ask if i need help as soon as I walk in....Show me how to do things like turn bottle stoppers or finishes, and even sent me a signed thank you card after I purchased the Nova lathe that was on sale.... Not to mention it was the floor model so they took it apart and put it in my car for me.

Excellent service in my opinion.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would love to have a Woodcraft or Rockier nearby but we don't. I get most wood products from local dealers. For kits and specialty items I shop on line like PSI, Roclker, craft supplies, etc. I've had only one real customer service complaint from PSI but until then I still only used them if I had to because of slow processing of non expedited shipping orders. I've since learned if you pay expedited shipping cost that they will give you good customer support. That's unacceptable in my opinion so I won't shop there unless I really have to.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I wish I could get to WoodCraft more often too. It's an hour and a half drive for me. Only time I was there (so far) I got great service from someone obvioiusly enthusiastic about woodworking (turning).

I like the "Mr Thank You" story. The younger gen. isn't going to get this unless we are all a bit more like that.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

The first thing you should to is mod your profile so people know your geography. Then send the link to this thread to the Franchise holder of the store you are talking about and copy the president of Woodcraft. The president can't fix it if he don't know it's broke, and the franchise holder may take action if he know the capo knows.

I can't begin to tell you the effect of negative internet talk on the Board of Directors at corporations.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I don't know, my local woodcraft knows me by my first name, always let's me know about deals and sometimes calls me when they get a new shipment of goodies, I like to dig through the box of stiff they get before putting it on their shelf, but woodbarter is a good place to go if woodcraft doesn't work out..


Whhhaaaaaaaaat?? lol That's not fair..lol....I need to start goin' with you..LMAO


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> Whhhaaaaaaaaat?? lol That's not fair..lol....I need to start goin' with you..LMAO


Lol. I visit wc every Friday..


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Lol. I visit wc every Friday..


GAH! No wonder they know you by name...LOL...


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Check out this site for wood... http://www.turningblanks.net/servlet/StoreFront they have great selection, prices and service.

The WC in Appleton WI is pretty good and I have stopped at the WC in Columbus OH and was served pretty good all in all. Jim the owner was very nice and helpful.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

pvechart said:


> Check out this site for wood... http://www.turningblanks.net/servlet/StoreFront they have great selection, prices and service.
> 
> The WC in Appleton WI is pretty good and I have stopped at the WC in Columbus OH and was served pretty good all in all. Jim the owner was very nice and helpful.


 You must have been there on a special day. Jim is the one that I get the "I am above you" impression from the most. There is a young guy that works there that is great, not as knowledgable as he could be but he is very nice and will try his best to help. Hes not always there though.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Shop Dad said:


> I wish I could get to WoodCraft more often too. It's an hour and a half drive for me. Only time I was there (so far) I got great service from someone obvioiusly enthusiastic about woodworking (turning).
> 
> I like the "Mr Thank You" story. The younger gen. isn't going to get this unless we are all a bit more like that.


If you happened to have read some of that thread you can probably tell who some of the younger guys are. One believes buyers should be "thankful" store owners provide us a place to spend our hard earned dough and also believes my generations perception of "common courtesy" is somehow not valid anymore!?!

Forgot to mention that my WoodCraft is quite a distance away but I always stop in to pick up a little something whenever we are in the area since the guy is extremely friendly/knowledgeable (reminds me of an old hippie :smile and even lets us bring the dogs in.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

SebringDon said:


> I have the same problem with location. There's nothing but big box stores unless I make an all-day trip out of it. Thanks for the link to BFP. Given the prices I've been able to find, it looks like most of the furniture-building here in central Florida will be with plywood.


The problem I have is "I know how to calculate BF" when the price of a piece of wood is stated, and the price is out of site when BF are worked out, I'm sorry, I have to move on. When the price of Domestic Hard wood is up over $12.00/bf they had better deliver to my door free.

I guess I'm getting old and ugly....


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> You must have been there on a special day. Jim is the one that I get the "I am above you" impression from the most. There is a young guy that works there that is great, not as knowledgable as he could be but he is very nice and will try his best to help. Hes not always there though.


Bass...I'll be in Columbus this spring and will have to stop at WC to see what kind of mode Jim is in...his wife Ruth seems nice enough. It is a nice store and they have a nice wood section. The guy that owns the WC in Appleton also owns the one in Indianapolis. :smile:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

pvechart said:


> Bass...I'll be in Columbus this spring and will have to stop at WC to see what kind of mode Jim is in...his wife Ruth seems nice enough. It is a nice store and they have a nice wood section. The guy that owns the WC in Appleton also owns the one in Indianapolis. :smile:


 I guess I didnt realize Ruth was his wife. She has aways been very kind and helpful but like the other guy, she isnt often there or at least not when I am there.

Yes, the store is very nice. I love that place. I could go bankrupt in there in a hurry and they do have a nice selection of wood, I just dont buy much flat stock anymore.

There is a Rockler here in town too and the emplyees there are awesome. They are just further away from me and thier selection is crap compared to WC.


----------



## Bozwell (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been to the one in Dayton. It's about 1 1/2 hrs away.
Been there twice as a matter of fact.
Never again. 
Almost act like they are doing you a favor by answering your questions. If you think they are going to come up and ask if you need assistance of if they can help you with anything, forget it.
I dropped over $2000 in tools and tooling in the last 3 months.
Almost all of it with someone else.
I work with over 150 sales reps and 60 customer service associates daily and they all understand the importance of customer service.
WoodCraft does not.


----------

